# Indiana Pacers?



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

How did they manage to lose agaisnt one of the worst team in the NBA (Bobcats)?

Maybe they are not as good as most fans projected them to be.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Who was guarding Kareem Rush???


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

every team lays an egg once in a while 

Pacers are a terrific team that always shows up for the big games. A loss like this early doesnt mean anything for them. They have proven they could win 60 with their roster, and will get better as the year goes on.


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

Bobcats play tough D, I got respect for them they could be a playoff team next year


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

With that logic teams like Raptors will finish 0-82.... well...nevermind...I think it's actually gonna be the case


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

nah the raptors will win sooner or later as soon as jalen rose and mo pete decide to show up on the stat sheet


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

Wasn't Ron Artest on Rush?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Wait till your Heat lose to a team they should beat and then come back this thread. It's nonsense.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Maybe Kareem Rush will win the scoring title too.


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

Didnt the Spurs lose to the Hawks or something the other night?


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

No, the Spurs came back to win by 15 or something. Even really good teams like the Pacers have off nights, but I will admit that I was taken aback when I saw CHA 122, IND 90... that's pretty terrible.


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

If Indiana's D doesn't improve you better believe Carlisle will get Micheal Curry to come out of retirement :biggrin:


----------



## irishfury (Jun 8, 2003)

Brian said:


> If Indiana's D doesn't improve you better believe Carlisle will get Micheal Curry to come out of retirement :biggrin:



LOL if that isn't the truth lol....Oh and that sloth cat lol he tried to tell me last year bulls where winning it all lol.


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

PartisanRanger said:


> No, the Spurs came back to win by 15 or something. Even really good teams like the Pacers have off nights, but I will admit that I was taken aback when I saw CHA 122, IND 90... that's pretty terrible.


 That caught my eye on the ticker tape also, I was waiting to read about an injury or something.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

The Bobcats also blew away the 76ers last week and went on to beat the Celtics. They also had the Bulls on the ropes opening night. They're a good team this year that may not be playoff bound, but will definitely put up a fight each night.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

you people are hating on the raptors in a pacers thread, who are you.

toronto played great tonight, but philly played better.

oh, and i do think the pacers are actually good, charlotte just won... without gerald wallace? 

i hope bender isn't injured for long.
PLAY GRANGER & JONATHAN BENDER! :biggrin:


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

The reason the defecit is so big is becuase we put in the next string of guys and pretty much just gave them the ball each posession there at the end.


----------



## Bone Crusher (Jan 1, 2005)

Brian said:


> If Indiana's D doesn't improve you better believe Carlisle will get Micheal Curry to come out of retirement :biggrin:


Indiana's better through 7 games this year than Detroit was last year.


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

Bone Crusher: None of the Pistons fans were hating on the Pacers. We tend to respect them as a tough team every time out... even if we do hate Artest with a passion, we respect his ability, and we respect the Pacers. What that was there was a joke about Carlisle and his obvious love for Michael Curry... when he coached the Pistons it seemed like an on-going love affair between them.

No need to bring the Pistons into this, when it isn't about them. I'm not gloating about their start, they had a 7 game win streak or two towards the end of last season... this start doesn't mean we're getting cocky.

Every team has a tough stretch, every team has a hot streak... its the way it is. The Pistons will come back to Earth a bit and the Pacers will get hot, I'm certain of both things.


-Chris.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

ChrisWoj said:


> Every team has a tough stretch, every team has a hot streak... its the way it is.
> 
> -Chris.


Well said. :clap: :cheers: Even the best teams have tough stretches, and bad teams get lucky or go on a hot streak. So its hard and often erroneous to make judgements on a team or player based on a game or two. :cheers:


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

ChrisWoj said:


> Bone Crusher: None of the Pistons fans were hating on the Pacers. We tend to respect them as a tough team every time out... even if we do hate Artest with a passion, we respect his ability, and we respect the Pacers. What that was there was a joke about Carlisle and his obvious love for Michael Curry... when he coached the Pistons it seemed like an on-going love affair between them.
> 
> No need to bring the Pistons into this, when it isn't about them. I'm not gloating about their start, they had a 7 game win streak or two towards the end of last season... this start doesn't mean we're getting cocky.
> 
> ...


Now that is one Piston fan I would gladly sit next to at a game... your fan base on indystar is just plain rude... those are the trolling ones though... so big surprise :biggrin: I've been prolly more against your fans than your team in recent years... not just because of the brawl... but because of the way your fans were acting in Conseco 2 years ago in the playoffs... they were looking to start fights in Conseco... walking around in big groups just yelling at Pacer fans... in our home... guys like you give me hope for Pistons fans :biggrin:


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

P.S. - It was an ugly game... but we are only seven games into the season... Hey... at least we didn't lose Ron for the rest of the season during game 7... like we did last year... I would rather take a 30 point loss to the Bobcats than lose Ron... this is still better for us than last years 7th game :biggrin:


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

MiamiHeat03 said:


> How did they manage to lose agaisnt one of the worst team in the NBA (Bobcats)?
> 
> Maybe they are not as good as most fans projected them to be.


lol. what is this lame attempt to bait 
oh and, i wouldnt talk seeing miami just lost to the raptors by double digits (respect to raps though, dominated 4th quarter) 

guess miami heat isnt as good as most people projected them to be


----------



## DetroitDiesel (Nov 14, 2005)

Man was I lovin that miami loss after seein that post earlier. Atta boy jalen!


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

MiamiHeat03 said:


> How did they manage to lose agaisnt one of the worst team in the NBA (Bobcats)?
> 
> Maybe they are not as good as most fans projected them to be.


Are you for real?

So we're not as good as people projected yet we beat your team twice, home and away, so what does that make the Heat?? l

Thanks for the bonehead comment of the day.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

the joke is on you !!

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/boxscore?gid=2005112028

So what were you saying..... ??


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

MillerTime said:


> the joke is on you !!
> 
> http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/boxscore?gid=2005112028
> 
> So what were you saying..... ??


 :clap:


----------

